# Omnistor 9003 direct fit for 9002 on Apache 700 SE?



## downerhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Am currently away in Germany. Last night was woken up by huge bang , only to discover my omnistor 5002 awning had collapsed under the weight of some serious rain we had last night

Managed to get temporary fix late last night

Have dismantled it today, and to repair it properly requires new folding arm (£208) plus new rear track (unknown £ but assume £150-200). 

I have seen brand new 4m omnistor 9003 for sale on line at around £400 and was wondering whether this newer version would drop right into place instead of repairing existing awning?

If anybody knows would appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon downerhouse, 

The Omnistor 5002 was superceded by the Omnistor 5003. 

If your awning is surface mounted then this is a direct replacement however many Auto-Trail motorhomes in recent years feature a semi recessed awning which sits in a moulding. If this is how your awning is fitted then you will also need to purchase a pair of 5002 end caps (or reuse your current ones) to replace those on the 5003 which will reduce the length of the awning and enable it to fit..

Regards,
Chirs


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would remove the old awning complete and take a few measurements. The only thing you need to worry about as far as I can see is where the mounting points are, I am pretty sure they are fixed on the awning itself so they should all be indentical.

I have had the awning off a previous Autotrail MH. 

Its not a difficult job, it is only held on at three locations, if you look in the cupboards you will see the cover plates hiding the internal mounting plates. You will need phillips screwdriver to renove the covers and a 10mm socket to undo the 6 mounting bolts. yep, thats ALL that holds them on !!!!

Enlist some help and make sutre you have at least two othesr to help you. Once you have removed the fixings (three location) you will then need to "rock" the awning to release the mastic.

its not a difficult job, but you DO need some assitance as the unit is fairly unweildy !! 

Good luck.


----------

